# Morgans, anyone?



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I've gone through pages and pages of this breed forum, searching for something relating to the Morgan horse. I found Friesians aplenty, Warmbloods galore, more Quarter Horses, Paints, and Appaloosas than I could count, and even a few Standardbreds and Thoroughbreds thrown in the mix. But through all these pages, the most I could find of my favorite breed of horse in the entire world, were a couple of crosses. And even those seemed to be talking more about the non-Morgan half! Unless, of course, I went back almost a year in threads...But that seems a little ridiculous.

Not to sound rude here, but I find it a little of a shock to be on a horse forum and not find more people who want to discuss Morgan horses. They're such an amazing breed with so many good characteristics and interesting personalities. They're the foundation for many of the breeds that I saw in such great numbers in my search, even. They're versatile, eager to please, and full of spirit. What's not to talk about (and love..)? 

Of course, I'm a bit biased, being head over heels in love with my own Morgan gelding. But can you tell me you'd be any different if your horse's breed was sadly overlooked?

So I've started this thread, in the hopes some fellow Morgan lovers (or people who are just curious about them, or know something about them, or anything really) will pop in and have a chat. Let's see what happens, eh?

-Kura


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I love Morgans!!!! They sure are sturdy little boogers 

Doncha feel bad about Morgans not being brought up much...saddlebreds aren't brought up much either, and they are my fav. breed ;-)

I've known quite a few Morgans - from a great little trail horse named Trouble, to a flop-eared lesson saint, to a snappy park horse - - all very great horses!


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> I love Morgans!!!! They sure are sturdy little boogers
> 
> Doncha feel bad about Morgans not being brought up much...saddlebreds aren't brought up much either, and they are my fav. breed ;-)
> 
> I've known quite a few Morgans - from a great little trail horse named Trouble, to a flop-eared lesson saint, to a snappy park horse - - all very great horses!


Now that you mention it, I noticed there weren't many Saddlebred threads either...A shame. They're beautiful too, even if I don't know much about them...

But yay! Another Morgan lover.  I suppose you could say I'm a bit new to the breed, since I don't know very many of them personally, but I've admired them all my life. Used to collect every Morgan book I could find, when I was little.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I used to groom at Morgan shows, then I showed them! I did hunt seat, driving, and in-hand. They are such amazing creatures! So versatile, and so very, very smart.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Morgans have always been on my "A" list. 

Even though I grew up in QH/App country, Morgans were revered by the older generation, and could do no wrong

My grandpap raised Welsh/Morgan crosses; my cousin and I started handling them from birth, and trained them to ride and drive.

Grandpap's little Morgan/Cross chestnut mare was a single-footin' fool. Sadly she never passed that on to any of her foals. 

Babe was 33 when she passed --- she jumped the fence chasing a deer out of her pasture and was hit by a car. It was after dark and she couldn't be seen until it was too late This was back in the early 70's when horses didn't have that long of a life. She had a good gene pool and Grandpap gave her the best of care

Back in my youth, two of my Keeper horses were Morabs - one was Egyptian Arab/Lippett-bred Morgan.

Had I been able to find a gaited Morgan 18 years ago I probably wouldn't have my Tennessee Walkers. It was go gaited or never ride again in the manner I was used to riding.

What many folks don't know is that the Foundation Mare of Record for the Tennessee Walking Horse breed was a black MORGAN mare by the name of Maggie Marshall. She was a granddaughter of Figure.

Your avatar is only a head shot of your Morgan and he is gorgeous. Where's the rest of him?


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

I love morgans! I'd never really payed much attention to them until recently while I was thinking horse breed that would make a nice next horse. I've considered everything from drafts to Arabs to gaited horses. At the moment I'm pretty much tied between the gaited horses and Morgans... I can definately find more Morgans in my state. I think they're beautiful and I love their versatility! They're so strong for their size. I don't knoe much about them though :/


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm so happy to see so many people here showing how much they love Morgans.  It's so interesting to hear how people've gotten involved in them...

walkinthewalk, That is so interesting! I had no idea about the Foundation Mare of Record, and that is wonderful, how you grew up with such wonderful Morgan crosses.  And as for the rest of my boy, he's a bit chubby at the moment from a little too much grass. xD I've got a few pictures of him in full hanging around my computer, though. I'll get them here eventually. He's the old style of Morgan, closer to Justin Morgan's type.

confetti, What do you want to know about them? I can tell you a lot, and I'm sure other people would be glad to chip in with what they know too.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love Morgans, too!! They're a breed that are like close to home for me 'cuz it's my mom's favourite breed since... forever!! But that also makes me VERY picky. I have my mother's standards...I can't stand the "new" or "sport" type that basically look like Arabians. I like the old fashion, Justin Morgan, Lippitt, built-like-a-Ford Morgans!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a great uncle who thought the morgan was the prefect horse, He was the person who got me into horse. i love QH's, but I have alot of respect for Morgans.

As a side note, Morgans were the favorite mount of the Northern Cavalry units in the Civil War.


----------



## Morena (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm also a proud owner of a Morgan. Like somebody else had mentioned, they are smart. I use to own a QTR horse many years ago. He was a nice horse too. I Never thought I would own a Morgan. It just happened and he is great.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I love Morgans, but unfortunately have never seen one in real life. I live near a racetrack so I see heaps of Standies and TB's every single day, in training, etc. But no Morgans!!  They are so beautiful, and I really want one. Just one question: are they considered gaited? Because I've seen them on youtube with really high trots. Is that a natural trot or is it taught?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, there was a Morgan @ my old barn; he was soo beautiful, I loved riding him!  They are soo cute, & I love their look.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Very true.

I didn't really know much about Morgans until a stallion came to our riding school for a training visit.

Oh. my. goodness. He was BEAUTIFUL. He is a buckskin, but I've never seen anything like him. His coat is like..... liquid gold... it's amazing. There's a few pictures of him on this website:

Wilga Park Morgans

Ever since, I've been madly in love with Morgans - you're very lucky to own one!!!


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I LOVE Morgans also!! I used to show them in the morgan circuit, I did Western and Hunt seat but I was only in walk-trot at the time. But it was still fun!
I have a morgan mare but I just use her for trail riding now, and my goodness she has the biggest personality at the barn! she is definetely no dead-head


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Morgans are gaited and there is a gaited Morgan Horse registry. Back in the Old Days, the Singlefoot was the gait typically associated with a Morgan.

http://www.msfha.com/

Singlefoot means there is a point in time, during the intermediate gait, that only one hoof is on the ground

Here's a bit of history on the gaited Morgans.
The Gaited Morgan Horse - The Gaited Horse Magazine

Just as happened with the Appaloosas, people tried very hard to breed the gait out of Morgans because it just didn't suit them

Happily there are folks trying to save that gait, thus the MSFHA link above

I also prefer the "Old Model" Morgans, but I prefer the Old Model Arabs and Tennessee Walkers too - lol lol

I like to see a lot of thick bone and heavy hooves. If they look like a China Doll with the tiny hooves to match ------ well------ that can't be good over their entire life span, especially if they end up being trail horses later in life:?

The Tennessee Walker in my avatar was 16 when that picture was taken. It's obvious he is a "solid built" horse. He is so solid, I once had a man ask me how I "taught that Quarter Horse to gait" - lol lol lol We've been buds since he was coming three; he is now 21 and has equine metabolic syndrome, so his hard trail riding days ended a few years ago.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

that's great info! i never knew there were gaited morgans!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I used to own a purebred morgan gelding. Me and that horse went everywhere together. Unfortunatly I moved away from home and he was sold from the family farm. My mom still has his dam and a few other relatives. I only have pictures of my old guy and his half brother (crossed with a paint) Sorry the pictures are not very good quailty, they are old. 

Here is my Morgan gelding...





































The Morgan Cross gelding...


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

I like Morgans alot. I ride two different Morgans at the moment and I love them both they are great horses.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't really know about the gaited Morgans either! That was very interesting. Mine's not gaited, but that's alright. I use him for Dressage, so it would complicate matters a bit if he was...
I believe they do teach some of those high trots, though? I can't exactly remember, but I'm not positive that's entirely a gaited thing...I could be wrong, of course. I'm not very interested in the Saddleseat Morgans, so I don't know much about them...
That's a lovely gelding, FehrGroundRanch.  He seems like a sweetie.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i love saddleseat everything 

here's a past student of mine at the morgan grand national:


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm a QH girl.............but Morgans are nice! I have some freinds who used to breed them they had UVM morgans, Tudor being one and here is a nice stallion of their's too ........UVM Jefferson (SkyRidge Morgans, Sonoma CA)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've only met one morgan (who was a very nice horse) but I think they are beautiful!


----------



## luv8my8morgan (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sooooo glad this thread popped up in the search engine! Hooray for the Morgan horse  Ever since the book Justin Morgan I wanted a morgan horse. After 32 years my dream came true, a gorgeous 13.3hh Lippitt Morgan mare. I've had my little mare for 5 years now and am head over heels in love with her.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

At a show I once saw this beautiful bay Morgan mare, High Pride. Very strutty and proud animals. I'm not sure whether it was a gaited Morgan or just the normal, but I really like Morgans. They can also be very strong for their size too. LOL

I'm glad you brought this forum up, kura. It is good to see there are others out there. I never really hear that much about Morgans.


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

I learned most of what I know at a Morgan farm. They are really smart horses. There's never a dull moment with them.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

My trainer owns a morgan that I ride on sundays so I can get the "kinks" out of him after his week of beginning riders. I have known and ridden him for atleast 4 years, I used to get to ride him alone when he was too dangerous for most beginners (nervous and tempermental, the other students needed a martingale and direct supervision). He is 22 or 23 and still going strong. I did Training 4 with him this spring to get him working and we got 2nd place out of 10, he was quite happy to be the center of attention and to get some real work. He was the horse I learned to jump on, but now he doesn't jump because of his age and he can be difficult to handle at times over jumps. Someone who visited the barn said he loved how he looked like a classic morgan, though I know little of the breed. His half-brother is in the barn and is doing very well in eventing, his other half-brother and mother are at another barn near me (mother is retired, age 31!). I will post some pictures of him on here as soon as I get home.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

weird that they are all related to this little fella. and yes they are clever. im getting an anglo he has morgan brains and tb power


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*subscribes to this thread*


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

speedy da fish said:


> *subscribes to this thread*


LOL. I totally agree. = D


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

roro said:


> My trainer owns a morgan that I ride on sundays so I can get the "kinks" out of him after his week of beginning riders. I have known and ridden him for atleast 4 years, I used to get to ride him alone when he was too dangerous for most beginners (nervous and tempermental, the other students needed a martingale and direct supervision). He is 22 or 23 and still going strong. I did Training 4 with him this spring to get him working and we got 2nd place out of 10, he was quite happy to be the center of attention and to get some real work. He was the horse I learned to jump on, but now he doesn't jump because of his age and he can be difficult to handle at times over jumps. Someone who visited the barn said he loved how he looked like a classic morgan, though I know little of the breed. His half-brother is in the barn and is doing very well in eventing, his other half-brother and mother are at another barn near me (mother is retired, age 31!). I will post some pictures of him on here as soon as I get home.


Okay, I don't have any really good pictures of him, but here are a couple. He is old, swaybacked, chubby, shaggy, short necked, and club footed, but he is an amazing horse in his own right.








(excuse my awfulness in this picture)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I had the pleasure of riding a monster Morgan a few years back. He was like 16hh and the thickest, sturdiest horse I've ever seen, lol. His name was Dandy and I absolutely loved him. I really miss him, I rode him in a dressage test and wasn't "graded" very well, but it was one of the best rides we ever had, and then I never got to ride him again. Depressing, right?


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to post.. this is Mariah at TWH and Morgan mix. Mother was half morgan half walker and father was full walker - so she's about a quarter morgan but she got lots of the traits.. her personality is unlike any horse I've been around, she's very curious, likes to check EVERYTHING out. Doesn't spook easy, very sturdy and ready to when riding. She got the size of the morgan about 14hands and the mane and tail as well I believe!


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

YAY! A Morgan thread  I grew up riding and showing Morgans and Saddlebreds! I worked with a well known trainer for quite a few years before health issues caused me to stop training/learning :/

Here are a few of my babies  As you can see, there's a ton of different kinds! lol...not one of them looked alike but they all had the kindest and sweetest dispositions...

Stacey: *My first horse that I bought, and abuse case that I rescued* CRAZY talented old girl! She is about 15 in this pic...and has no weights on...just keg shoes all the way around 

















Hank: Bought him out of a field...he was a SS eq world champion that had been forgotten about...we turned him hunter and he just won the World Championship Sr. Hunt Seat Equitation Grand Championship THIS YEAR with his current owner...Hank is 17 yrs old 
















Gizmo: Got him in partial trade for Hank...didn't keep him long. he is now a Dressage horse.
















Sparky  My love...the last Morgan I owned before my health went to poo and I had to sell him...4yrs old and 16.1 hands...gorgeous horse. Great SS horse...but he liked hunter better so thats we ended up doing with him and he still wins...he is now at home with his owners being a lesson horse for their daughters:


































Ok I'm done I promise! LOL


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a morgan x QH mare (at least we think) and I loved her. She held her tail up like a Morgan, never had to be shod(morgans are known for their hard feet), a long tail, and a gentle temperment..... of course she was 5-6 so she was quite full of energy and a mare so very sassy! lol.... she was 13.2 though, and I sold her for somthing bigger.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

My eventing horse in high school was a morgan crossed with something big, he was about 16.3, gorgeous liver chestnut with tons of beautiful, blonde forelock, mane and tail. Some people said he was the most beautiful horse they'd ever seen. I think they said he was a descendant of a stallion named Troubadour or something like that. Don't have any pictures on my computer of him but we sure had some great times. Had to sell him to go to college, lucky younger girl got him but I figure he's passed on now


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*I have a beautiful Morgan/Racking gelding  Got him on 12-6-09 and I have to admit at first I didn't think it would last but after more time he is perfect for me *

*I owned another one a few years back and she was broke to work when I got her. I started training her to be rode and she was going great but I was young and dumb and sold her for something with more speed  I miss her...*

*Here is my current Morgan/Racking gelding Winter Wonderland.*


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of more pictures of pretty Kitty. I love this horse, such an awesome ride!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I love morgans. This friday I will get the chance to ride one.=)


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The stepping trot can either be taught or is natural. Most of the time it's taught though. Yes they can be gaited, I've worked with a gaited one. And I'm not going to post pictures because I ride at a barn that is noted for its Morgans, so.....
I love the breed, especially the older style, I guess I'm old fashioned like that. Most of the older styles in all breeds I like better than the newer styles.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Now I know what the OP meant, I was looking and was like "NO MORGAN THREADS?!" I almost made one myself until I found this. 

Morgans are one of my favorite breeds, they are so amazing and versatile.

Here's our Morgan girl, Dream!


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

I just recently, about 2 years ago, became a Morgan fan. My good friend gave me his Buckskin Morgan Cross (3/4 Morgan, 1/4 Welsh Cob) Filly b/c she was to small for him. I LOVE her, best horse I have ever owned. She was suitable for beginner riders only a few months after I started her, but still has the get up and go for advanced riders. I think she could do just about anything. 

Here are some pictures of her last year:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

KrystaLake said:


> I just recently, about 2 years ago, became a Morgan fan. My good friend gave me his Buckskin Morgan Cross (3/4 Morgan, 1/4 Welsh Cob) Filly b/c she was to small for him. I LOVE her, best horse I have ever owned. She was suitable for beginner riders only a few months after I started her, but still has the get up and go for advanced riders. I think she could do just about anything.
> 
> Here are some pictures of her last year:


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have a full Morgan, just a half. I was looking to breed my TB for an offspring that I could use for dressage and jumping. I wanted something that would have a calmer disposition and lots of athleticism. So, I bred my mare to a foundation bred stallion OM Jacob Ash (first pic). My mare Lady (Soy La Una, second pic) I like to think of as the old style TB's. In these pics she is 20yrs. old and Pistol (third pic and avatar) is 15 months old, 14.3hands. Pistol will be two on April 1st and is now 15.2 hands. I will start his saddle work either this December 2010 or maybe wait until he is 3. We'll see how he is maturing. I figure he's going to live to be at least 30yrs. old, so there's no rush. As a yearling he would load, lead, tie, pony, great for the farrier, cross water, wooden bridges and motorcycles and ATV's no problem. I've been just laying over his back (bareback) and I think he thinks that I have cracked up. Can't figure why I wish to do that or he's wondering when does he get to lay across my back. Loves to have his nose kissed. You can hardly clean his corral with him in it, cause he's got to be right there.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Hunter65: Thank you!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Krysta....that morgan is STUNNING!!!

They are my favorite, I love them for their spunk and for their love to work!
Amanda and I playing:


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

my friend at the barn owns a morgan. she is super cute, dark brown with one white sock but boy, is she something else. my friend rode her for over an hour one day last weekend but she still had so much energy it was hard to hold her back. if she's not going fast, she's not happy and she shows it with her stubborness to work.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

A friend of mine is into Morgans and got the one she has now when her last one died a few years ago... at FIFTY-TWO YEARS OLD!!!!! She said he was just amazing until about the last year, when the spark went out of his eye. She misses him terribly. Her current one is a sweetie and a really good horse.

Here she is with her current boy, Ace.








He has such a beautiful head and neck!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

There is a morgan at the barn that I use to board at, jet black, looks just like a friesian. Great jumper, and is totally drool worthy!

I love the sport horse bred morgans, though I do enjoy watching the saddleseat bred morgans strut their stuff.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

There was one, way back when. 

Morgans are fantastic horses. We've got serveral mares and some Morab crosses from them and my Arabian stallion. 

This is Snowdrift.



















Cotton:



















And DoubleDip:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And my Morabs. 

Khara:


















Khrome:



















Khocolate:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rev:



















Stunner:


----------

